# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Dalacin T lotion

## Jan1993

Beste mensen

Ik heb Dalicin lotion voor geschreven gekregen, heeft er iemand daar ervaring mee?

Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Jan,

Ik heb daar ervaring mee,maar je weet intussen al dat ik daar enkel maar positieve ervaringen mee heb  :Wink: 
Let wel op; het helpt enkel héél goed als je ook goed reinigt en liefst s'avonds voor het slapen gaan er een passende nachtcréme overdoen.....
En dan?? Byebye puistjes  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Hihi..ik ga afsluiten..ik word te melig..moet toch een béétje professioneel blijven hé  :Wink:

----------

